# What to get 'active' bantam cockerel



## Tubateacher (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, 
we have a very 'active' bantam pekin frizzle cockerel in our flock. The rest of the flock consists of Araucanas and Warrens (including an Araucana cockerel). 

The 2 boys get on ok but recently the Pekin has been trying to mate with the other birds with no success as he can't catch them!

This seems to be irritating the Araucana a bit so we are considering getting a few bantams and creating a 2nd flock for the Pekin. My questions are these...

Will the Pekin naturally go after the smaller birds?

Shall I get pekins or can I go with Polands, Silkies or Friesians? I am not worried about breeding.

Will the Araucana 'try it on' with the smaller birds? 

Thanks in advance for any advice


p.s. getting rid of either cockerel is not an option as we love them both


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Tubateacher said:


> Hi,
> we have a very 'active' bantam pekin frizzle cockerel in our flock. The rest of the flock consists of Araucanas and Warrens (including an Araucana cockerel).
> 
> The 2 boys get on ok but recently the Pekin has been trying to mate with the other birds with no success as he can't catch them!
> ...


Question 1. He will go after whatever he can get.

Question 2. Silkies make good incubators/ brooders. However horrible layers and the slowest to mature.

Question 3. Very similar answer to question one and you may have size issues that hurt the hens.

You may want to separate the flocks. This is to avoid injury and cock fighting

Be careful with mixing roos. Sometimes there is just a snap between 2 roos that get along.


----------

